# Is there any GUI rar/zip software for Ubuntu



## CadCrazy (Nov 4, 2007)

Tell me any good GUI based rar/zip software for ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 4, 2007)

Ark for one. There are few other front ends too. All will work as long as you have rar, unrar and zip softwares installed


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

CadCrazy - You already have File Roller in Ubuntu 7.10, now with Drag and Drop support. You can open all ZIP/TAR/BZIP/GZIP files.

Perform this for RAR:

```
sudo apt-get install rar unrar
```


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ but rar is not GUI ,its command based  . i also needed it for ubuntu 6.10


----------



## Sykora (Nov 4, 2007)

You misunderstood. Once you install rar and unrar, you can use them within the GUI of file-roller.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 4, 2007)

Is it available for 6.10


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes there is 
Peazip - *peazip.sourceforge.net/
There is a deb installer. It works with 64 bit Ubuntu too if you install it with --force-architecture


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 5, 2007)

I have installed file roller package but it is not listed anywhere in the menus.How to start it


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

when u click on any archives which are supported file-roller opens it.
u can launch file-roller via "run" dialog box pressing alt+f2


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2007)

Check your menu editor, File Roller will be there (Perhaps unchecked) in Accessories.

Or simply enough, just double click on the Archive file you wish to extract. And if you need to create one, just right click and choose Archive.


----------

